# Which Vegas Timeshare?



## gretel (Nov 11, 2007)

I am presenting at a conference in March in Vegas.  The conference hotel is the Riviera.  I would prefer to exchange into a timeshare unit and invite friends to join me instead of staying at the hotel.  A two bedroom is preferred but we can deal with a one-bedroom if the resort is closer to the strip and/or much nicer.  I can take a taxi to the conference if necessary.  I've been to Vegas but I am unfamiliar with any of the timeshares.  I won't have any kids with me  

Any suggestions?  

Resorts available for that week through II:

One-bedrooms:

Club de Soleil • CLL
Marriott's Grand Chateau • MGC
Monarch Grand Vacation-Cancun Resort • MLV
PMV-The Carriage House • CA1
Tahiti • TII
Tahiti Village • TVV
The Jockey Club • TJC

Two-bedrooms:

Westgate Flamingo Bay • WFB
WorldMark Las Vegas • WGS
The Suites at Polo Towers • PLT

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2007)

I would start by reading the TUG LV reviews (click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at top of page.)  You will find lots of personal reviews written by Tuggers.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 11, 2007)

gretel said:


> I am presenting at a conference in March in Vegas.  The conference hotel is the Riviera.  I would prefer to exchange into a timeshare unit and invite friends to join me instead of staying at the hotel.  A two bedroom is preferred but we can deal with a one-bedroom if the resort is closer to the strip and/or much nicer.  I can take a taxi to the conference if necessary.  I've been to Vegas but I am unfamiliar with any of the timeshares.  I won't have any kids with me
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Most if not all of the resorts you listed are quite a ways away from the Riv.  the HGVC on the strip, or the HGVC at the Hilton would seem to be closer? and while I've never stayed at either property, they both appear to be top notch resorts.   RT


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 11, 2007)

The resorts Roadtripper recommended are with RCI. The closest II resorts are Jockey Club, Polo Towers and Marriott but are not within walking distance, at least not a short walk! All are in a good location.


----------



## mrsstats (Nov 11, 2007)

We have stayed at the Carriage House, Polo Towers & Westgate.  We like being off the strip and enjoy Westgate te best.   2 bedrooms units are a good size, washing  dryer in the unit which is always a plus for me.  However, if you like being on the strip, I would pick Polo Towers


----------



## gretel (Nov 11, 2007)

I will be a woman alone (or with a couple of female friends) and I like to gamble.  I didn't want to stay off the strip so that I didn't have to deal with renting a car or taking buses or cabs at night going back to the room. If there is a casino downstairs it would make it easier and safer, I think.

Westgate has a three bedroom available (and it is mrsstats's favorite of the three mentioned)!  There is a two bedroom at Polo Towers.    Hmmmmm....

Back to the reviews again!  At least the choices are narrowed.


----------



## BevL (Nov 11, 2007)

Polo Towers were fine when we took our family last March.  We had a two bedroom unit at the Fairfield resort off the strip and let our son and his friends stay on the strip.  The location was great, the unit was not as nice as ours, but the location definitely made up for it.  

I personally would take it over the nicer Fairfield resort, because I like being on the strip.


----------



## cluemeister (Nov 11, 2007)

By March,  most of Polo Towers will be newly remodeled.  If you check in in the day early enough, you have a good shot of getting a newly renovated 2 BR unit that allows you to walk across the street into Planet Hollywood.

That would be my vote.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 11, 2007)

gretel said:


> I will be a woman alone (or with a couple of female friends) and I like to gamble.  I didn't want to stay off the strip so that I didn't have to deal with renting a car or taking buses or cabs at night going back to the room. If there is a casino downstairs it would make it easier and safer, I think.



Even if you are on the strip, it is a *very* long walk between the hotels and casinos there, so you will probably wind up renting a car or taking a bus/cab/shuttle, anyway.  Parking is free at all of the Vegas hotels and casinos, so that's not an issue, and Polo Towers, which is on the strip, has no downstairs casino AFAIK.  Only the HGVC Flamingo would fit the bill of being on the strip and having a downstairs casino, but that's an RCI resort and harder to get, in any case.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 12, 2007)

Ironically HGVC Strip property is the closest and probably the nicest TS resort closest to the Riveria with the HGVC @ LV Hilton very nearby...both walking distance and exchange with RCI.

The other places you listed are a ways from the Riviera.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 12, 2007)

gretel said:


> I am presenting at a conference in March in Vegas.  The conference hotel is the Riviera.  I would prefer to exchange into a timeshare unit and invite friends to join me instead of staying at the hotel.  A two bedroom is preferred but we can deal with a one-bedroom if the resort is closer to the strip and/or much nicer.  I can take a taxi to the conference if necessary.  I've been to Vegas but I am unfamiliar with any of the timeshares.  I won't have any kids with me
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Of the resorts you've listed, I would only consider Grand Chateau for a one bedroom. It is the nicest and the newest of those resrots. Tahiti Village has two bedroom LO's that trade both sides as a one bedroom unit. If you stay there be aware that the limited kitchen means you'll be in what is essentially a super studio unit with a door to the sleeping area. The Marriott is also your best bet for being able to get a cab without a long wait.

Of the two bedroom units Polo Towers is the only resort on the strip. As mentioned the Suites units should be pretty much through with their refurbishment and should be in like new condition. 

Of the choices you've given me and your situation, I would go with the Polo Towers 2 bedroom unit. I'm afraid you'll find all the others to be to far away and/or to small. The 2 bedroom PT's unit would be preferable to me over the one bedroom Marriott unit if you're planning on more than yourself. If, however, you end up going by yourself then my opinion would change in favor of the Marriott 1 bedroom unit.

The HGVC LV Strip is very nice but, as pointed out it exchanges through RCI. You appear to be exchanging through I.I.


----------



## fnewman (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree that the Mariott is a great place to stay if you can live with 1 BR.  The construction on the second tower is just being compelted/opening right now, so a 2Br coudl soon be available as well.  It is about as close to the strip as you can get without actually being 'on' the strip.  As mentioned, excellent taxi services.  In addition, since you mentioned you like to gamble, it is right across the street from the side entrances to the recently remodeled Planet Hollywood (formerly Alladin) complex.


----------



## Larry (Nov 12, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> By March,  most of Polo Towers will be newly remodeled.  If you check in in the day early enough, you have a good shot of getting a newly renovated 2 BR unit that allows you to walk across the street into Planet Hollywood.
> 
> That would be my vote.



Agree that would be my pick as well. I never rent a car in vegas and have walked many times from the Jockey Club to the Riviera. In adddition buses are inexpensive and come by regularly.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 12, 2007)

Although I don't doubt that you walk to the Riviera from the Jockey Club, it is not a walk that many/most would be comfortable doing.  The Strip isn't very crowded in the mornings and a bus is an inexpensive, fairly quick solution.  Coming back from the convention, however, expect to be in traffic, with the ride taking several times as long.

Fern



Larry said:


> Agree that would be my pick as well. I never rent a car in vegas and have walked many times from the Jockey Club to the Riviera. In adddition buses are inexpensive and come by regularly.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 12, 2007)

It would also depend on what time of year I was doing that walk. In summer there is no way I'm walking a couple of miles in a crowd with temps in the 100's. I'm sure no one would want to sit or stand next to me in the convention hall.


----------



## gretel (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll probably have to bring my laptop to the conference so a cab will be the easiest to schlep my junk to the Riviera.

Now I see that there are several HGVC's available through RCI for that time.  I would need to bank one of my weeks for next year into my RCI account. AT present, I have two weeks with II I could use (but wouldn't go to waste if I don't!).

So, the choice is narrowed...

a two bedroom at Polo Towers
a one bedroom at the Marriott (I could also get a studio that same week)
a one bedroom at Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo.

is it worth the trouble to try to get the HGVC?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 13, 2007)

gretel said:


> I'll probably have to bring my laptop to the conference so a cab will be the easiest to schlep my junk to the Riviera.
> 
> Now I see that there are several HGVC's available through RCI for that time.  I would need to bank one of my weeks for next year into my RCI account. AT present, I have two weeks with II I could use (but wouldn't go to waste if I don't!).
> 
> ...



The HGVC at Flamingo is a little more than a block closer to the Riviera but still a long walk so you would probably still need a cab. If you are traveling with others I would go for the 2BR at Polo Towers, especially if it is more trouble for you to do the trade thru RCI.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 13, 2007)

gretel said:


> So, the choice is narrowed...
> 
> a two bedroom at Polo Towers
> a one bedroom at the Marriott (I could also get a studio that same week)
> ...



That's funny that out of three HGVC properties, the two which essentially flank the Riviera are NOT the HGVC on your list.   

The only reason HGVC Flamingo might be considered in my mind is the monorail station is right in front of the HGVC Flamingo.   You can take it to the LV Hilton station and walk across the street, 5 - 10 minutes max to the Riviera Convention Center.   Many here don't like the monorail.  I find it clean and convienent as I often stay at the HGVC at LV Hilton.

For what it's worth....


----------



## randyz (Nov 13, 2007)

Another potential advantage of the 3 locations, is their access to the monorail, which would allow you to skip a cab and the congestion if necessary. HGVC has a station and I believe Polo, Carriage and Marriott are realtively short walks to a station.

Randy


----------



## cluemeister (Nov 13, 2007)

Even though I suggested Polo Towers as the best choice, I would say it is not close to the monorail station.  Although the MGM monorail station is officially next door, the walk is lonnnnng.

If being within walking distance of the Riviera is important, then I would stay somewhere close or at the HGVC Flamingo.  If the goal is to have the best accommodations possible for a group of you within walking distance to a casino, then I would choose Polo Towers.  The Marriott would be my second choice, and it would be my first if you don't mind your party being split up into a 1BR and then a studio elsewhere in the building.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 14, 2007)

My choice would be the HGVC/Flamingo hands down. We have stayed there several times as well as at other timeshares. The HGVC/Flamingo has the best location.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 14, 2007)

Non of the resorts are close to the Riviera. the HGVC at the Hilton is the closest and the walk is through the back.  We did it several times 4 years ago and had no problem.

From the looks of the construction, the Jockey Club is totally blocked and must be incredibly noisy.  We were just at the HGVC at the Flamingo and the JC looks like hell on earth.

Dan


----------



## gretel (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't you just love timehsharing?  

While trying to decide, the 2-bedroom at Polo towers was snatched!  I can no longer see it on II.  Through a tugger, I can rent a two-bedroom at the HGVC on the Strip for 4 nights for $550.  It is the same rate as the convention hotel and is a two bedroom.  It is also highly rated on TUG and the one many of you seem to suggest if I could go through RCI.  Best choice?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2007)

gretel said:


> Don't you just love timehsharing?
> 
> While trying to decide, the 2-bedroom at Polo towers was snatched!  I can no longer see it on II.  Through a tugger, I can rent a two-bedroom at the HGVC on the Strip for 4 nights for $550.  It is the same rate as the convention hotel and is a two bedroom.  It is also highly rated on TUG and the one many of you seem to suggest if I could go through RCI.  Best choice?




If you're going to have additional people with you I'd take the 2 bedroom over any 1 bedroom. If it is just you and you don't need that absolute closest timeshare to the convention center I'd probably save the $$ and stick with the Marriott. Unless of course you feel you need that exchange for a vacation later on down the line, then I'd rent the nights I needed.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent choice...and you can walk to the Riveria in 5 minutes.


----------

